# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] كيف تكون مناقشـا جيـداً..؟؟

## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]

كيف تكون مناقشـا جيـداً..؟؟ 

 :f2: 


قد يكون حسن النقاش والمحاورة موهبة وفن عند البعض ، ولكن بالإمكان اكتسابه من خلال احتكاكك مع الأقلام المتحاورة (فمرة تلو مرة ..ستقارع عمالقة الحوار) وتصبح من مجيدي هذا الفن 

 :f2: 
1- وقبل أن تبدأ في المناقشة ..(سم الله ) وتوكل عليه وأدعه أن يوفقك إلى الخير.
 :f2: 
2- أقرأ القضية جيداً قبل المناقشة وإذا لم تستوعبها أقرأها مراراً وتكراراً حتى تستطيع أن تبدي رأيك فيها.
 :f2: 
3- حاول أن تكتب رأيك قبل أن تقرأ ردود المناقشين للموضوع حتى لا تتأثر بآرائهم .
 :f2: 
4- حاول التسلسل والتدرج في طرح الفكرة، ولا تعيد طرح الفكرة أكثر من مرة .. تعدد الأساليب والفكرة واحدة .
 :f2: 
5- حاول بقدر المستطاع بأن لا يكون رأيك متأثر بأحد الأمور الخارجة عن صلب الموضوع (كشخصية الكاتب - أو طريقة كتابته وعرضه - أو لون أو خط أو غير ذلك ) .
 :f2: 
6- ليس بالضرورة أن تكون كل كلماتك منمقة بأسلوب أدبي محنك ..ولكن من المهم أن تكون كلماتك مفهومه للقراء ..(وهناك البعض قد تصلك أفكاره وطرحه الشيق بسلاسة وقوه في نفس الوقت على الرغم من أنه أستخدم لهجته العامية في المناقشة )
 :f2: 
7- رائع أن تستشهد خلال مناقشتك بآيات الله الحكيمة أو من سنة المصطفى عليه
أفضل الصلاة والسلام ((ومهم جداً أن تتأكد من صحة المصدر ..ويا حبذا لو تكتب رقم الآية والسورة ؛؛ أو الراوي واسم الكتاب الذي يضم الحديث )) أو من واقع الحياة بقصص أو تجارب .
 :f2: 
8- بعض المناقشات تتطلب منك في نهايتها أن تستخلص رأيك بكلمات قليلة تعبر فيها عن وجهة نظرك .
 :f2: 
9- إن كانت القضية تتطلب حلول ..أطرح حلول من واقع مجرب أو حتى لو كانت من خيالك ترى من الممكن تحقيقها .
 :f2: 
10- البعد كل البعد عن تجاوز الأدب وانعدام الاحترام بينك وبين المتحاورين مهما كانت الظروف أو الأسباب .. (وإلا فالصمت خير لك لكي لا تندم على كلمات قد قلتها لحظة غضب) .
 :f2: 
11- إذا وجدت من له وجهة نظر تخالف وجهة نظرك ويحاول أن يستفزك أو يثير المشاكل ..حاول أن تفهمه بأسلوب هادئ (حتى ولو كنت تشتاط غيظاً )

أننا لسنا في ساحة معركة وهذه مجرد قضية طرحت للحوار .. وليس من الضروري بأن ينتهي الحوار بإقناع أحد الأطراف بالرأي الأخر و يبقى لكل إنسان قناعاته وآرائه .
 :f2: 
12- لا تنقص من قدر نفسك لأنك ترى أغلب المناقشين يعارضون رأيك ؛ إن كنت مقتنع بهذا الرأي فالناس ليسوا طبقة واحدة في التفكير ويختلفون في أمور شتى. فالذي يعجب شخص قد لا يعجب الآخر .
 :f2: 
13- إذا ناقشت في قضية فمن المهم أن تعود لتقرأ الردود التي ستكتب بعدك .فلربما عقب أحدهم على نقطة قد أثرتها خلال طرحك ليحصل التفاعل بين الآراء المتناقشة.
 :f2: 
14- تذكر أن كاتب الموضوع عندما كتبه كانت هناك فكرة تدور في باله وأجهد عقله لكي يصيغها وأستهلك من وقته لكي يوصلها لك وهو يستحق أن تحاوره وتتناقش معه بدلا من جمل المجاملات التي أرهقنها من كثرة تداولها.

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
منقوووول[/frame]

----------


## دنيا العمر

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه النصائح القيمة
وجزاك الله خيراااااااااا

----------


## اسكندرانى

*الاخت الكريمة / دنيا العمر 
شكرا لك على مرورك ومشاركتك 
وجزاك الله الف خير*

----------


## سـلـوى

*موضوع جميل جداااااااا و هام
بارك الله فيك يا اسكندرانى

تقديرى و احترامى*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

موضوعك رائع ونصائح مجدية انشاء الله 
وانشاء الله نستفيد من كلامك في معرفة اسلوب التحاور افضل وافضل 
تسلم 
وفي امان الله

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى الكريمة سلوى 




			
				موضوع جميل جداااااااا و هام
بارك الله فيك يا اسكندرانى

تقديرى و احترامى 
			
		

اشكرك على تقديرك ووتشريفك للموضوع 
بارك الله فيك*

----------


## a_leader

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم ,,

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى ميمة اسلام 
اشكر على كلماتك الرقيقه ومرورك العطر

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أشكر حضرتك على دعوتك الكريمة للتعلم و الإستفادة من موضوعك الشيق الشامل
الله يكرمك و جعل مشاركتك فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



أخى الحبيب الاسكندرانى 

نصائح طيبة ومفيدة وتحتاج للتطبيق والثقة بالنفس والارادة 

سلمت يدااك أخى فى الله 


بارك الله فيك 



جزاك الله خيرا 



*

----------


## soldier

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم 
موضوعك مفيد بجد

----------


## بنت مصر

بجد يا اسكندراني اشكرك على كل مواضيعك القيمة والمفيدة جدا جدا

ألف الف شكر اخي الغالي
فلتحا جمهورية الاسكندرية العربية  :: 

بسنت

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> أشكر حضرتك على دعوتك الكريمة للتعلم و الإستفادة من موضوعك الشيق الشامل
> الله يكرمك و جعل مشاركتك فى ميزان حسناتك


اختى الكريمة / امة الله 
اشكرك على مرورك ومشاركتك وجزاك الله كل خير
ولك اضعاف اضعاف ما دعوتى به لى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم ,,


جزاك الله عنى كل خير اخى a_leader

----------


## bedo_ic

موضوع جميل ومطروح بطريقة جيدة ومفيدة
مشكور ولك تحياتى

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أشرف المجاهد
					
				
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



أخى الحبيب الاسكندرانى 

نصائح طيبة ومفيدة وتحتاج للتطبيق والثقة بالنفس والارادة 

سلمت يدااك أخى فى الله 


بارك الله فيك 



جزاك الله خيرا 






اخى الكريم اشرف مجاهد 
اشكر على حسن تشجيعك وتقديرك 
واسعدنى تواجدك 
وربنا يكرمك ويجزيك عنى خيرا*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*[frame="2 80"]




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت مصر
					
				
بجد يا اسكندراني اشكرك على كل مواضيعك القيمة والمفيدة جدا جدا

ألف الف شكر اخي الغالي
فلتحا جمهورية الاسكندرية العربية 

بسنت


اختى الكريمة الفاضلة / بسنت بنت مصر 
الله يكرمك ويوفقك ويرزقك سعادة الدنيا والاخرة مع العفو والعافيه 
عاجز عن شكرك وتقديرك 
وخلى موضوع جمهورية الاسكندريه  العربيه ده فى سرك احسن يقولوا اننا المستفيدين من احداث الاسكندريه 
يسعدنى وجود دائما [/frame]*

----------


## ابن البلد

شكرا علي الموضوع القيم إسكندراني
ولو أني حاسس أنه تم مناقشته من قبل  :f:

----------


## أبوسلمان

جزاك الله خيرا على موضوعك الرائع

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					
				
شكرا علي الموضوع القيم إسكندراني
ولو أني حاسس أنه تم مناقشته من قبل 


والله  العظيم ياباشا 
انا كاتب انه منقول*

----------


## Abdou Basha

خطوات جميلة يا اسكندراني، وفعلا انا أرى أن أهم شيء في المناقشة هو الإلمام بالموضوع أصلا وعدم اقتحام الموضوع لتسجيل رأي فقط، إلى جانب أهمية استخدام مصادر منصفة أثناء النقاش .

----------


## جوليا

مشكور اسكندراني على الموضوع المفيد 

وشكرا على حسن اختيارك الموضوع

----------


## malkro7y

> حاول بقدر المستطاع بأن لا يكون رأيك متأثر بأحد الأمور الخارجة عن صلب الموضوع (كشخصية الكاتب - أو طريقة كتابته وعرضه - أو لون أو خط أو غير ذلك )


اعتقد ان ده صعب لاننا بشر وفي الاول والاخر بنتأثر بالمشاعر الشخصيه الموضوعيه من اصعب الصفات اللي من الممكن الانسان يتحلي بها خاصة لو المناقشه لشخصه او حياته 

طرح اكثر من رائع للموضوع مشكور اخي العزيز

----------


## saladino

موضوع رائع كالعادة
بس محدش بيطبق دة كتير
وفهم ادارك المستقبل للحديث وامكانية تقبلة للحديث وخلافة

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdou Basha
					
				
خطوات جميلة يا اسكندراني، وفعلا انا أرى أن أهم شيء في المناقشة هو الإلمام بالموضوع أصلا وعدم اقتحام الموضوع لتسجيل رأي فقط، إلى جانب أهمية استخدام مصادر منصفة أثناء النقاش .


اخى Abdou Basha
اشكر لك اضافتك ورايك القيم 
اسعدنى وجودك ومشاركتك*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*الاخت الكريمة / جوليا 




			
				مشكور اسكندراني على الموضوع المفيد 

وشكرا على حسن اختيارك الموضوع
			
		

الشكر لك للمشاركة فى الموضوع وتشجيعك الرقيق*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة malkro7y
					
				


اعتقد ان ده صعب لاننا بشر وفي الاول والاخر بنتأثر بالمشاعر الشخصيه الموضوعيه من اصعب الصفات اللي من الممكن الانسان يتحلي بها خاصة لو المناقشه لشخصه او حياته 

طرح اكثر من رائع للموضوع مشكور اخي العزيز


اختى / ملك روحى 
دائما اسعد بمناقشاتك وارائك الصائبة 
فعلا من الصعب التجرد من المشاعر والاراء الخاصة 
لكن يمكن التحكم بها وتوجيهها اتجاه صحيح 
مثل القاضى على منصة القضاء 
قد يكون له اراء خاصة ولكن العدل دائما معصوب العينين 
اشكر جدا على مشاركتك 
  *

----------


## الطير الغريب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اكثر من رائع 

شكرا على المجهود

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اكثر من رائع 
> 
> شكرا على المجهود


اختى الكريمة الطير الغريب 
اشكر لك مرورك العطر 
اسعدنى شكرك ورضاك عن الموضوع 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

----------


## قلب مصر

نصائح غالية جدا 
كل الشكر لك أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى على هذا النقل المميز  :f:   :f:

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل اسكندراني 

سلمت يداك علي الموضوع القيم والمفيد .....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## kethara

[frame="1 80"]أخى اسكندرانى

          رائع الموضوع ومفيد ولو أخذ به
                                  كثيراً من المتحاورين لما شاهدنا الخلافات
                                 الحادة فى وجهات النظر التى أحيانا تصل
                                 للخلاف الشخصى بينهم فالخلاف فى الرأى
                                          لا يفسد للود قضية
                                   وأعجبتنى جدا الفقرات 10ــ 11ـــ 12
                                   فهم حقاً بهم إفادة وشكرا على مجهودك
                                           الرائع وتواصلك بموضوعات
                                               مفيدة دائمــــــــــــا

                                           مع خالص تحيتــــــــــــــــى

[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الكريمة 
قلب مصر 
شكرا على كلماتك الرقيقه 
دمتى دائما بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
ليلة عشق 
اشكر لك مرورك الطيب العطر 
سلمتى 
وسلم لى زيارتك وكلماتك الرقيقه 
دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
قيثارة 
اشكر لك كلماتك الرقيقه
المشجعه 
اسعدنى وجودك 
دمتى بخير

----------

